
SMS-IRC – A WhatsApp Web and SMS bridge for internet relay chat - buovjaga
https://git.theta.eu.org/sms-irc.git/about/
======
rasengan
This is really cool. At first I just thought it was some bot using some web
api but realized that this is sending SMS with a 3g modem!

Very cool and very good job!

